# what anime character can you relate the most ?



## nielson jesus (Jun 18, 2015)

mine is kei from gantz 

and lain


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Tomoko Kuroki


----------



## CannabisOil (Sep 16, 2015)

Yung naruto

Ppl thought I was a clown, bullied and ridiculed me in my childhood, but I have a strong will to succeed and overcome my struggles.


----------



## dave060 (Sep 5, 2006)

Seto Kaiba, Kid Muscle, Gohan. Strong, yet unassuming types.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

Telliblah said:


> Tomoko Kuroki












me irl


----------



## nielson jesus (Jun 18, 2015)

wow i like that answer cannabis oil


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Tatsuhiro Satou from Welcome to the NHK.










Dem feelz.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Tomoko. That's why I used to use her as my avatar.

Satou is too high-functioning for me.


----------



## Tsuba11 (Dec 27, 2014)

Tomoko Kuroki, Satou Tatsuhiro, and Lain Iwakura. 

Tomoko and Satou because of social anxiety. . . 

Lain because of her overall introversion but accelerated and translated personality through her Wired-self identity. 

I am also a little like Ami Mizuno (Sailor Mercury) as well because of my scientific brain, and interest in medicine. Though because of my Tomoko and Satou characteristics, I will never achieve success in the field due to being too shelled up and socially detached. -_-


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Yamcha


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

M0rbid said:


> Yamcha


Oh.....no........

Me - umm. Krillin.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

hachiman hikigaya


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The quiet but strong types, like Guts.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Tomoko Kuroki is totally me.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

M0rbid said:


> Yamcha


Yeah I could be Yamcha in terms of being totally useless, and losing my woman to ****ing Vegeta.

Except I'd never have a woman. Or friends.


----------



## benevichi (Jan 7, 2015)

Light from Death Note.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Maybe more like Satou though. But with no Misaki, Yamazaki or Hitomi. I also don't live in a nice one room apartment in Japan. No guy living next to me playing magical girl music too loud either.


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

Hachiman Hikigaya









and...

Tomoko Kuroki


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

http://naruto.wikia.com/wiki/Omoi


----------



## Euthymia (Jul 15, 2015)

Eren from Attack on Titan.


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

Light Yagami...as much as I'd like to pretend otherwise.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Listed from most to least

1. Tomoko Kuroki-Watamote
1. Satou Tatsuhiro-Welcome to the NHK
1. Yozora Mikazuki-Haganai
2. Simon-Gurren Lagann
3. Tomoki Sakurai-Heaven's Lost Property


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Krillin cuz I always lose


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

My pure unbridled empathy for Lucy from Elfen lied pretty much carried me through the entirety of that show, and even with the show being a bit less enjoyable to me in recent years with all it's excessive nudity and needless sexuality she's still by far the fictional character I relate to the most.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Imbored21 said:


> Krillin cuz I always lose


At least you get the cute android.


----------



## Lacrimosa Night (Sep 28, 2015)

Bertolt Hoover from attack on titan. Dont look him up (spoliers).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

